# GIVEAWAY for Inkbrid 500 feet wireless bbq thermometer with dual probes and Grill Mats



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 15, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply. This time giveaway has ended!!!! The winner is 
W
 WildewoodBBQ
 Congrats friend.Please *contact me* to claim your prizes.Thanks for friends who entered. 
 Offer the *20% AMAZON PAGE COUPON* for friends who didn't win. This unit won't let you down.*ONLY $28* can get the ORIGINAL WAS $35 decent wireless thermometer!!

      500 feet wireless remote grill thermometer.
      High and Low Alarm and Timer,.
      Backlight LCD Screen.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VN5YLMC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Time for another giveaway! Giveaway for* 500 feet wireless bbq thermometer with dual probes* and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* !!!!!!!
*Rules:*Please comment below and have a chance to win these *$51* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 18*. GOOD LUCK! 

Please help us share this awesome contest with your friends

Offer *30% CODE *( *JZ35G8LX *) for mats!Keep your family safe without any harmful chemicals infiltrate your food
1-Is made of food grade heavy duty PTFE Fiberglass coating.
2-Instantaneous temperature can withstand 716℉( 380℃ )high temperature.
3-Non Sticky.
4-Easy to clean

Set of 3: Deal price *$11.19*(Original was $15.99)
Set of 5: Deal price* $13.99*(Original was $19.99)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm a loser, but count me in anyways.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 15, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> I'm a loser, but count me in anyways.


Good morning!


----------



## mike243 (Jan 15, 2020)

Put me in, never had too much of a great thing lol. thanks for the lottery's no matter who wins its a win for the site


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 15, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Time for another giveaway! Giveaway for* 500 feet wireless bbq thermometer with dual probes* and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* !!!!!!!
> *Rules:*Please comment below and have a chance to win these *$51* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
> The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 18*. GOOD LUCK!
> 
> ...


Wow!  Another great giveaway!  Count me in!  I already use the 4 probe bluetooth and love it!  Inkbird rocks!!


----------



## mike1ranger (Jan 15, 2020)

Making things exciting again, one of these days its gonna be me.


----------



## JJS (Jan 15, 2020)

I’m in, have been very satisfied with the inkbird products I have tried so far.
Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in please!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## DrewJ (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## flagriller (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in please


----------



## Bellies'N'Beer (Jan 15, 2020)

Would really enjoy this. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in. Love your product.


----------



## Bellies'N'Beer (Jan 15, 2020)

would really enjoy this. Thanks!


----------



## robertsj22 (Jan 15, 2020)

count me in


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## udaman (Jan 15, 2020)

put me in  Thx inkbird


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 15, 2020)

Include me please. Thanks!


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Cj7851 (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## johnh12 (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in also. I hope they have come out with longer probe wires.


----------



## JCAP (Jan 15, 2020)

Me too, please!


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

Guess I will try again and again
Richie
Thank you inkbird


----------



## dunehopper (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in Please


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 15, 2020)

Yup count me in!


----------



## clifish (Jan 15, 2020)

I am in as well - 
Thx


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in! As others have said, I’m a steady loser, but one of these days, Old Gill’s luck is gonna change!


----------



## tnchevypits (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in sounds good to me...


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 15, 2020)

That's awesome. Please count me in.


----------



## johnewalleye (Jan 15, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Time for another giveaway! Giveaway  for* 500 feet wireless bbq thermometer with dual probes* and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* !!!!!!!
> *Rules:*Please comment below and have a chance to win these *$51* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
> The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 18*. GOOD LUCK!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Chance-count me in


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 15, 2020)

thanks inkbird for another great giveaway, count me in


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 15, 2020)

I'll take one. Try and try again.


----------



## KbarAirborne (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in, thanks for another great giveaway!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 15, 2020)

Once again Inkbird is trying to make my life a bit easier by giving me an opportunity of winning one of their great products! Thanks for your generous giveaway!

Please count me in,

John  

 BandCollector


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 15, 2020)

Love your products, please count me in.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird!
Count me in.


----------



## waynl (Jan 15, 2020)

This would be a wonderful upgrade to my current bluetooth thermometer which has a range of at best 25 feet with a favorable wind.
Please count me in.
Thanks!


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 15, 2020)

please include me as well.


----------



## jcanitz (Jan 17, 2020)

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## meskc (Jan 17, 2020)

Count me on. Been looking at these.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 17, 2020)

Comment below. 

Count me in please
Chris


----------



## Murray (Jan 17, 2020)

Better odds than a lottery. Count me in.


----------



## e11even (Jan 17, 2020)

Im in. Thanks


----------



## Mizzou_Bill (Jan 17, 2020)

This would be a great addition to the gear.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm game, what the hell.


----------



## fished (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm in, if I'm not too late


----------



## Danno44 (Jan 18, 2020)

Also in please if still time.  Thanks!


----------



## Mike Pom (Jan 18, 2020)

In Please


----------



## doug7 (Jan 18, 2020)

If the draw hasn't occurred, please include me.
Also, good morning.


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm in  if it's not to late. thank you


----------



## dave17a (Jan 18, 2020)

IN!


----------



## SmokinAintEasy (Jan 18, 2020)

I’m in


View attachment 428577

[/QUOTE]


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 18, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Sorry for the late reply. This time giveaway has ended!!!! The winner is
> W
> WildewoodBBQ
> Congrats friend.Please *contact me* to claim your prizes.Thanks for friends who entered.
> ...




Oh shit!!!! 

I’m not a loser anymore!!!!

Good luck to the next loser to break their loser streak!!!

Thank you so much, I am really looking forward to this!!

Thanks Inkbird!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 18, 2020)

WildewoodBBQ said:


> Oh shit!!!!
> 
> I’m not a loser anymore!!!!
> 
> ...


 No thanks need.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 19, 2020)

Congratulations WW! Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. RAY


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 19, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Congratulations WW! Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. RAY


Better luck next time giveaway!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 19, 2020)

congrats wwbbq, I know you'll enjoy it.  thanks again to inkbird for another great giveaway.


----------



## Mike Pom (Jan 19, 2020)

thanks


----------

